# AQHA bloodline help?



## KenzieLynn (Aug 1, 2013)

May 2014 stud colt. 14.2 right now. Extremely smart and easy to work with, and I'm considering keeping him as a stallion.

Is anyone familiar with these lines? I know the OSU stud, and that the mare is from the Haythorn ranch in Nebraska. What exactly does that all mean, in terms of what he is bred for? He has a nice stride, looks pretty smooth.

Sr Muds Dakota Fly Quarter Horse

:runninghorse2:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You can find much of the information yourself by clicking each and every leg of his pedigree and looking at the {i} across the top for what that particular horse has accomplished.
Some horses have nothing listed, so maybe did nothing.
Some horses have a extensive listing of accomplishments...those accomplishments should clue you into what that breeding was intended for.
What I saw was pretty much a "mixed bag" .....a searching for something as a cross of "specialties" showed.:shrug:

To me, though it is what is closest in bloodline that matters most, _not_ generations ago.
I would not be interested in a stud who had in his past generations "produced" but closer breeding, nothing. _That is me though...._

 If your horse is a absolutely spectacular mind, confirmation and on the road to many achievements leave him a stud for possibly breeding him.
If he is "average" and you do not plan to campaign him for a "what has he done achievement list"...geld him and let him become a horse who can socialize, be able to go out with others and be allowed, yes allowed to be in the presence of all horses and humans without the stigma of "stud" characteristics...
Unless _you _are really equipped facility wise, and in knowledge of handling to keep him as a stud,.....do or don't.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------

